# Sizing help with the Burton Ruler



## Chandler789 (Oct 7, 2012)

I am looking for some advice as far as boot sizing goes... I really would like to be in the Burton Ruler boot.

I wear a size 11 shoe typically for comfort, and can wear a size 10.5. My foot is not really considered a wide width, however is is wider then average. (Lets say I am right in between).

I ordered a 10.5 pair of boots that fit snug, if I wear them tight (comfortably tight), I will loose blood flow to the outsides of my foot because it presses them in. There is no pinching feeling though.

My toes feel like they are right where they should be, I could use a tad bit more room I suppose, but I would rather be secure them have no control in the boot.

With the 10.5 I have a little heal lift, even with a super tight boot. My ankles are a little narrow, but I was considering adding the foam 'L' shaped pads to help hold my ankle down to reduce heal lift. This boot already has extra foam to hold down the heal.

If I take the insole out of the liner and compare it with my foot, it matches my foot exactly length wise, no extra toe or heal room, however my foot rolls off the side by maybe a half centimeter.

I am wondering if I should get a eleven and then order a lift to go under the sole (Supposedly make the sizing a 10.5~) and then do the thicker foam 'L' pads.

Does anyone have any suggestions or experienced a similar problem?

I live in the Birmingham, Alabama area, so there are no boot fitters locally. I had to order boots over the internet.

EDIT:

By insole risers I mean the insole blanks, The foam pads I refer to are the J Bars


----------



## Giannis (Oct 20, 2011)

I had Ruler too and my right foot would go numb to the side, because it is a bit wide. Adding a custom insole and riding for a few days helped, to the point where i could ride without any discomfort, but if i sat for awhile, i would start losing circulation. I decided to replace them with Ions which are slightly roomier and generally more comfortable (at least for me).

I would say, try a custom insole (i am using Sole Softec Response, which also reduced the tiny heel lift i had in one boot), wear them a lot at home and after a week of riding, they should be ok.


----------



## Chandler789 (Oct 7, 2012)

What made you choose the Sole Softec Response?

I did not want to splurge more money for the Ion, I do not need all that the boot can give me right now. I figured I might need to try a new insole. But I am wondering if the liner is big enough as well... Should I get a bigger liner? (That way it can accommodate my wider feet)


----------



## Giannis (Oct 20, 2011)

I had Shred Soles in the past, but they are a bit thick and the arch support isnt very solid. An insole like the Sole Softec supports your arch and partly prevents it from expanding, so your foot should be slightly narrower. The only slight problem an insole might cause, is if you have a high instep and there isnt any room for the top of your foot, which would be a little be higher.


----------



## Chandler789 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for pointing that out, I have abnormality larger muscle on the top of my feet that appear when leaning forward, so I suppose that would be a bit uncomfortable... Lol


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I suggest you get fitted cause these just don't fit you.


----------



## Chandler789 (Oct 7, 2012)

As stated above, unfortunately I do not have anyone locally to fit me. I was hoping to gather some advice to make the boot work. I really like the stability reviews of it, the shrinkage, and the compatibility with the bindings. I did choose the boot then the bindings.

I am still somewhere between a beginer to intermediate rider so I was some flex to make my job as a rider easier, however I plan on quickly progressing into bigger jumps and wanting to play around with buttering. I have a 155" Hero board and weigh 160 no gear.

I know that the Hero will not be stable all around the mountain, but I was looking for something more flexible while keeping the pop. It will be my first time riding a rocker for a prolonged period of time as well.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well these don't fit you. Can you return them?

I would be pushing you towards like a K2 Maysis or Salomon Savage Boa Straight Jacket. Wider up front with good heel hold in both.


----------



## Chandler789 (Oct 7, 2012)

I can return them, I ordered them from The-House. My feet are wider in the center, not by the toes, but I suppose more room up there would be nice too !


----------

